# Definite Aquascape TV - new aquarium television



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Not very long time ago I started a new internet aquarium television.

It is called "Definite Aquascape TV", and - as the name suggests - there are movies about aquascapes, both natural (underwater biotopes) and arranged in aquariums. Here's the address:

www.definiteaquascape.tv

It is linked with my new YouTube channel "DefiniteAquascapeTV" (www.youtube.com/user/DefiniteAquascapeTV), where I upload all my movies.

Hope you'll enjoy the site!

PS: Some of the movies you may have already seen - I published them on my previous channel, "akwabiotop" (and this was also my previous login here). But there are also several new ones, and there will be more!


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Definitely gonna check this out!!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I added new movie with English commentary:

Aquarium layouts of Nature Aquarium Academy, Łódź, Poland - pt. 1

This is the 1st part of a whole series of movies, next part coming soon.

And here are some slightly older movies:

Aquarium layouts of ZooExpo 2011, Warsaw, Poland - pt. 1
Aquarium layouts of ZooExpo 2011, Warsaw, Poland - pt. 2

The 2nd part may be interesting for you, as those are some nano-aquariums arranged for aquascaping contest (although not the best ones - those are just the first 10 nanos out of 40).

Enjoy!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Piotr K. said:


> Enjoy!


I did, thank you!


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

great stuff. thanks for posting! and keep them coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

singolz said:


> great stuff. thanks for posting! and keep them coming.


Thanks, I'm really glad you guys like it  Next part of the report from NAAcademy coming soon!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all  Here are some new movies:

2nd part of the report from Nature Aquarium Academy - a story about 60x35x45cm aquarium:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE04_NAAcademy02.html

And the same aquarium, shown in a more "static" and elegant way (I hope  ):

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA01_Tank01.html
(this one I uploaded some time ago, but it is complementary to the 2nd part of the report, so I provide the link anyway).

Enjoy!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Another movies from NA Academy:

Marcin is talking about iwagumi layout: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE05_NAAcademy03.html

And the same tank shown in a "static" way: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA02_Tank02.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Two weeks ago I visited the Aquatics Live show in London, UK, and I did a lot of filming. There were some nice planted tanks exhibited during the show, so I think you will like at least some of the movies.

But for now, the first part of my report - a short trip around the ground floor of the Olympia hall. Enjoy! 

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/ZF10_AquaticsLive01.html

Cheers,


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed the Iwagumi layout. Interesting use of the Hydrocotyle on one side of the foreground.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude, this is GOLD, you should be selling these (just kidding). Keep up the good work, I'll be waiting for updates eagerly.


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

john.shephard26 said:


> Dude, this is GOLD, you should be selling these (just kidding). Keep up the good work, I'll be waiting for updates eagerly.


Thanks!  Hopefully one day I will be able to support myslef from this filming. But before that happens  , here's the link to the second part of the report from Aquatics Live 2011 in London:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/ZF11_AquaticsLive02.html


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Here are two new movies from Nature Aquarium Academy:

Marcin talks about the 110x50x50 cm tank with _Bolbitis_ "compact":
http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE06_NAAcademy04.html

The same tank shot from tripod:
http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA03_Tank03.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally, I was able to edit more material from NA Academy. Here's a discussion about the 60x40x30 cm tank with Hummel shrimps:





http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA05_Tank05.html

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Just another short movie from NA Academy. It's probably not the best aquarium in terms of aquatic plants, but the idea of the layout is interesting - iwagumi, but made of driftwood instead of stones.





http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA04_Tank04.html

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Here are three last movies from Nature Aquarium Academy. The first movie (1) is the discussion about two aquariums 60x40x30 cm located on the shelves in the front of the shop, and another two movies (2) and (3) show the same tanks filmed from tripod. I recommend watching especially the upper aquarium (2) - it's a beautiful "almost-low tech" setup, planted only with cryptocorynes 

(1)




http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA07_Tank07.html

(3)




http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA06_Tank06.html

And so, we have reached the end of this series! 

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is the first movie from somewhat refreshed series, showing some tanks arranged during The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2011 aquascaping contest (the 2012 edition starts this weekend, so it will be a good comparison  ). This tank was set up by Dan Crawford and George Farmer from the UK.






And here is the list of plants for this tank:
http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_08.html


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Two more movies from 2011 contest - aquariums arranged by Chris Helemann and Marcin Nowak 





Plants list for this tank: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_10.html

Cheers,


----------



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sure there will be thing for me to learn! Thanks for taking the time to film them. I'm going to make time to watch all your very nice videos. opcorn:


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Nachos said:


> I'm sure there will be thing for me to learn! Thanks for taking the time to film them. I'm going to make time to watch all your very nice videos. opcorn:


Thanks, mate!  And, be ready for some new ones - I have just returned from Hannnover, and I tell you, the quality of this year's works is even higher than last year. Or, better to say - there are more tanks of high quality aquascaping  I really enjoyed my time there, and it was worth visiting!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

And here are another tanks from 2011 contest - Marcel Dykierek, Michał Maciejewicz, Jens Helemann and Adrie Baumann:





List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_12.html





List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_14.html

Next movies will be from 2012 - the level of the contest was really high this year, there were a lot of good tanks, and altogether there were over 30 XL aquariums, and over 30 Nano aquariums. I barely have had time to film what I wanted, and I didn't film all the tanks! First part of the report coming soon!


----------



## Jamario (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally someone did it! Wonderful!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

And this is the winner tank from 2011 contest - the author is Jan Simon Knispel 





List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_15.html

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Phew, finally some more movies for planted aquarium fans 

First, another planted tank from The Art of The Planted Aquarium 2011 contest - great use of the "phoenix" moss:





Some more info: http://definiteaquascape.tv/ZF12_AquaticsLive03.html

Enjoy! 

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Finally, the 3rd part of my report from ZooExpo 2011, zoological fair held last year in Warsaw, Poland. There was a live nanoaquarium aquascaping contest organized there, and this is the second row of the contest nano-aquariums:






PS: First two parts of this report were posted by me in one of the first posts of this thread.


----------

